# What type of goat do YOU have??



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Post the name, breed, age, and what they are bred for along with a picture

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

EX: Bailey:Boer:1 year:Meat


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oliver, Sofie and Alice, angora goats, girls are 5months Oliver is 5.5 months old, they are a fiber goat and grow 1-1.5 inches of mohair a month. Oliver has 7 inches on him now!

Sleepy Alice


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

AWW!!! I WANT ONE SOOOOOOO BAD!!! What's the price range??


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I found $100 to as much as you want to spend, I saw breeding bucks for 5-600

But mine are not registered and were 90 for Oliver wether and 110 for the girls.

Best money ever, they are quiet docile and less escapey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Ok I'm making homemade brownies 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

If I wanna sell my fiber commercially then I have to send it to Texas! That's headquarters!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Haha


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Adammair...Lamancha buck....breeding for dairy
Vanr...Nubian buck....breeding for milk
Rhu....Lamancha Doe....milk
Phoenix...Oberhasli doe.....milk
Flirt...Nubian doe.....milk
Trillium...Nubian doe....milk
Vicki...Lamancha doe...milk
Tedi...Lamancha doe...Milk
Hannah...Lamancha doe...milk (will be sold next week)
BanSidhe...Lamancha doeling...growing up to be a milker
Minnie Pearl...Lamancha doeling...growing up to be a milker
Raven...Lamancha doeling...growing up to be a milker'
Foxy...Lamancha doeling...growing up to be a milker in someone elses herd
Snowblind...Lamancha Doeling...growing up to be a milker in someone elses herd
Haily Binks...Nubian Doeling...growing up to be a milker
Twisted Sister....Lamancha doeling....growing up to be a milker in someone elses herd
Bucklings 1, 2, 3....Lamanchas... waiting for freezer camp


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I won't post everyone. Lol, there's just too many.
Mia, she's a 4 yr old boer.

Maze my favorite girl, also a boer.

Pinecone, 2 month old mini fainter;

Twins unnamed still. 2 1/2 months, mini fainters.

Platinum and gold(unnamed too) 3 month old mini fainters.

Ellie Mae, London and Electra: 2-4 year old mini fainters

Tequila:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

This is One Hot Sugar Baby (Sugar) one of our boers. We breed them for showing and breeding primarily.  Really proud of this girl and looking forward to see how she matures further. Oh and she's five months old


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I love your mini fainters! Are they Pygmy fainter cross?


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Rainee, yearling mini fainter:

Tequila coming 2 year old boer:

Sky 4 yr old mini fainter:

And lastly Artie, 2 yr old mini fainter buck:

Here is a little newer one. Poor guy couldn't balance on the wobbly table, He is so myotonic.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Chadwick- thanks  I do think they crossed them with pygmies and fainters to get the size down. You can really tell they are myotonic when they try to run though. They freeze and fall flat over, especially the kids. I feel bad for them actually. Pthe does don't really have a lot of hair, but I'm hoping to get a couple of show does in the future. Artie has really grown his hair out, I need to get some updated pics. He is going to a show in October, I'm really excited to see how he does  They have awesome personalities.

And I love your angoras. They are so cute. My mom has been wanting one for some time now, just haven't found quite what she's looking for I guess.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

All my goats:
-FJH Mocca. Purebred Kiko Buck. 2.5 yrs old. All, well most, of my does will be bred to him November/December.








-Daisy. Breed???. 5 yrs old???.








-Cedar Point D'Kezzi. 1.5 yrs old. 50% Kiko, dam is Daisy. ( picture taken in the winter)







-WKF Ginger. 1.5 yrs old. 82.5% Boer.







-FJH Caelie. 1.5 yr old Purebred Kiko doe.







-Gizmo Girl Copper Penny 







and Gizmo Girl Isabelle. Twin sisters, around 6 months old. High percentage Boer. Maybe bred.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> This is One Hot Sugar Baby (Sugar) one of our boers. We breed them for showing and breeding primarily.  Really proud of this girl and looking forward to see how she matures further. Oh and she's five months old
> 
> View attachment 77287


Wonderful lookin' girl! Really,REALLY like her


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Ohh thank you so much!! It's our first breeding and we were so nervous to see what we got. I think we might have done well with her though!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Looking good! :shades:


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

My Billie girl. She's a yearling alpine. We show and I look forward to milking next year too.  And yes, crappy picture, but it was the best I could get. She just wanted me to hug her and wouldn't let me get anything better than that, lol.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

So cute


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## SwissCharms (Apr 9, 2013)

I have two Oberhasli does. They are great milkers and have wonderful dispositions .


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Great thread! I enjoyed seeing/hearing about everyone's goaties! 
My three Srs......:rainbow:

Hull's HJE Breath of Fresh Air, aka Brea-


Hull's HJE Frosty Morning, aka Frosty, and Brea's full sister-


Cob Cottage HKOH Enchanted, aka Chant, Brea's 2013 doeling (she was only a few months here, I don't have a more recent pic that's good)-


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I have Nancy, a 3 year old Nigerian Dwarf who was supposed to be for milk, but is more of a pet. Then there's her 7 month old twins, Obie and Ruth. They were meant to be my brother's but he wasn't allowed, so now they are pets. I'll eventually breed and milk Ruth, but she's rather small still. I also have Korra, she's a bit over a year now and is a Boer cross. She's a pet and a sweet one at that.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Love the wattles!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Obie has them too. White with black tips. They're super cute. I was kinda hoping Ruth would get a beard like her mother.

I love love love the angora goats! I wish I could get one.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have 9 does and 2 bucks. All dairy breeds (LaMancha, Nigerian, and Nubian) that I breed for milk and show  
Some random pictures


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Skyla I have that calendar too. :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice goats guys and gals!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Numerous goats used for milk & meat Lamancha doe alpine nubian doe alpine boer x ect.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Love em!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## TXSaanenLover (Apr 7, 2014)

All 3 of my girls are purebred Saanens. I got them for milk and show. The two little ones are twin sisters - Patteran Liano's Endora ("Dori") and Patteran Liano's Esmeralda ("Ezzi"). The big girl is Faith Ranch Sweet Pea. She will be bred very soon. I'm hoping for pretty white babies in the spring

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

They kinda grow on ya (and grow) I have 21 right now and need to get down to 12 for the winter.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have 3 full blood boer does.... They are pretty much just for fun but also for cleaning up the fields of what the cattle won't eat and to make some money off the kids
This is Tori







This is Zoey







An this is Puzzle







They should all be bred to a black spotted buck.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla I have that calendar too. :lol:


:lol: :hi5: everyone needs a goat calendar!!


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

I have 5 cashmere, three wethers and two does. Waldorf, Statler, Floyd, Janice, and Hilda. And, I have two Angora, a wether and a doe. Gonzo and Camilla. They are pets, and brush control. I give away the fiber to a local artist who I bought the Angoras from.





















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I still love gonzo! You got him while i was waiting...... Hes adorable! 

Is he staying dark black? Most colors fade out.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I have Alpines and Nigerians for milking and showing.
I'll post some pictures later


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I have myotonics, bred for meat/pets. I have 7 in my possession right now!
One the very top of the stack is Raiden who is 6 months, then Lila who is 5 months, then we have Izzy who is 4.5 yrs.







Then we have Pheonix and Isis who are approx. 4 months old and their mother Lucy who is almost 2.5







Then we have my new boy Santiago aka Tigo








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Peppermint & Patti - they are both kinders (Nubian/Pygmy) they are bred for milk & possibly for meat kids, still not sure about the ladder.

Bella - Saanen/oberhasli mix bred for milk

Mitzi - Nubian bred for milk
Sunday & Monday - oberhaslis bred for milk.

Pics are in order;-)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I breed, raise, and train pack goats. 

Bean (Saanen) and Onyx (Alpine)


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

Chadwick said:


> I still love gonzo! You got him while i was waiting...... Hes adorable!
> 
> Is he staying dark black? Most colors fade out.


 Thanks... he's a good little guy. Gonzo is fading but Camilla is staying very dark. The first photo I saw that made me interested in angoras was that of a silver (faded black) coat surrounding a black face. I think that is so interesting.


----------



## chatoyance (Sep 2, 2013)

I have Rawhiti goats. I might win the "prize" for rarest breed here, I'd be surprised if there are more than a couple of hundred of them. They are a New Zealand breed of feral origin, like Arapawas and Kikos are, but they aren't related to either. Rawhiti are most closely related to Old English dairy goats. Gum diggers in pioneer New Zealand brought goats with them and when the gum industry died out they left them behind. In 1996 17 feral goats descended from these were captured by a guy called David Tuart. They are basically like shrunken dairy goats - they milk in proportion to their size so per kilo of goat you get as many kilos of milk as a "real" dairy goat. Rawhitis are about 2ft high at the withers, our buck which is our biggest rawhiti weighs 30kg. They have awesome feet that hardly ever need trimming (in fact I have never had to trim the buck's feet in the 3 years we have had him) and have excellent resistance to parasites. And they are super-cute! I have some other breeds and some rawhiti x but these photos are all of pure rawhitis.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

chatoyance said:


> I have Rawhiti goats. I might win the "prize" for rarest breed here, I'd be surprised if there are more than a couple of hundred of them. They are a New Zealand breed of feral origin, like Arapawas and Kikos are, but they aren't related to either. Rawhiti are most closely related to Old English dairy goats. Gum diggers in pioneer New Zealand brought goats with them and when the gum industry died out they left them behind. In 1996 17 feral goats descended from these were captured by a guy called David Tuart. They are basically like shrunken dairy goats - they milk in proportion to their size so per kilo of goat you get as many kilos of milk as a "real" dairy goat. Rawhitis are about 2ft high at the withers, our buck which is our biggest rawhiti weighs 30kg. They have awesome feet that hardly ever need trimming (in fact I have never had to trim the buck's feet in the 3 years we have had him) and have excellent resistance to parasites. And they are super-cute! I have some other breeds and some rawhiti x but these photos are all of pure rawhitis.


Wow I never knew that breed existed


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Pictures???


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh they loaded finally!!! Nice goats


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

chatoyance said:


> I have Rawhiti goats. I might win the "prize" for rarest breed here, I'd be surprised if there are more than a couple of hundred of them. They are a New Zealand breed of feral origin, like Arapawas and Kikos are, but they aren't related to either. Rawhiti are most closely related to Old English dairy goats. Gum diggers in pioneer New Zealand brought goats with them and when the gum industry died out they left them behind. In 1996 17 feral goats descended from these were captured by a guy called David Tuart. They are basically like shrunken dairy goats - they milk in proportion to their size so per kilo of goat you get as many kilos of milk as a "real" dairy goat. Rawhitis are about 2ft high at the withers, our buck which is our biggest rawhiti weighs 30kg. They have awesome feet that hardly ever need trimming (in fact I have never had to trim the buck's feet in the 3 years we have had him) and have excellent resistance to parasites. And they are super-cute! I have some other breeds and some rawhiti x but these photos are all of pure rawhitis.


Wow... So cool;-) Kinda wish you were over here in the US though...You might have a good market here..


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

So. Would it even be possible to bring Rawhiti goats to the states? That'd be something I'd be interested in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

Maybell, Saanen x Nubian, 2 yrs old, dairy goat








Bella, Sannen x Boer, 4 months old, will be part of my meat goat herd








Snow Elle, Saanen, 5 months old, Dairy and show. Won junior grand champion in her first show ever last month. 








Hector, Nubian wether, 2 years old, doe companion/ lucky lazy wether  he was one of my first goats and is now huge. 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mars13 (Apr 10, 2014)

We have 8 Nigerians - 1 baby buck, 2 baby does, 1 wether and 4 does. I hope I'm using the proper terminology :wink: They are such great little pets although we plan to milk the girls in the future. I'll attach a photo of my favorite goat named Daisy who smiled for the camera. We ADORE our goats!!!


----------



## chatoyance (Sep 2, 2013)

uglywon said:


> So. Would it even be possible to bring Rawhiti goats to the states? That'd be something I'd be interested in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I *think* so. Arapawa and Kiko goats both originally came from New Zealand, and New Zealand exports livestock to a lot of countries. NZ is free from a lot of livestock diseases so it's a favoured country to source livestock from - the reverse applies when importing into NZ, nearly impossible!
Rawhiti does are so rare that it would be really hard to get someone to part with one, but it would probably be possible to get hold of bucks. The other option would be frozen semen I suppose?

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Pretty


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------

